# Fehler bei String-Insert in MySQL-DB



## Eddie Irvine (16. Feb 2006)

Bei folgendem String bekomme ich immer eine MySQL-Exception:

```
CES: Bill Gates' grosse Las-Vegas-Show
Trotz aller Anstrengungen konnte Bill Gates bei seiner Voreröffnungs-Rede zur CES kaum darüber hinwegtäuschen,
dass es Microsoft derzeit etwas an Neuheiten mangelt.
```

Die Fehlermeldung:

```
You have an error in your SQL syntax;
check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'grosse 
Las-Vegas-Show', 'Trotz aller Anstrengungen konnte Bill Gates bei seiner ' at line 1
```

Woran kann das liegen?
Sind in dem Text irgendwelche Zeichen (z. B. " ' "), die MySQL nicht mag?
Wenn ja, wie kann ich das umgehen?

DANKE.


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

zeig mal den ganzen Code

da ist ein einfaches Hochkomma nach Bill Gates'

=> wenn du einfach mit + einen SQL-String zusammenbaust, dann geht das nicht

verwende ein preparedStatement und setString, dann bist du das Problem los


----------



## Eddie Irvine (16. Feb 2006)

Danke, danach habe ich gesucht...


----------



## Eddie Irvine (16. Feb 2006)

Eine Frage habe ich noch:
Ich lade im weiteren Verlauf den Text aus der Datenbank und füge ihn in ein JTextArea ein.

Vorher habe ich eingestellt, dass der Text umgebrochen wird:

```
jTextArea1.setLineWrap(true);
jTextArea1.setText(text);
```

Leider werden aber die Wörter mittendrin abgeschnitten und auf der nächsten Zeile fortgesetzt.

Bekommt man das auch hin, dass nur ganze Worte umgebrochen werden?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

setWrapStyleWord(true)


----------



## Eddie Irvine (16. Feb 2006)

Nochmal danke.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich nerve:
Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Texte immer von Anfang an gezeigt werden, d. h. dass nicht schon bis zum Schluss gescrollt ist, wenn der Text in das Text-Feld eingefügt wurde...

Wenn ich das per Google suche, brauche ich wahrscheinlich 100mal solange wie wenn ihr mir eine Zeile hin schreibt ;-)


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

hast du keine lokale API Dokumentation?


----------



## Eddie Irvine (16. Feb 2006)

Doch, aber ich finde die Funktion natürlich nie auch Anhieb...
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JTextArea.html

Da habe ich sie jedenfalls nicht gefunden.
Oder muss ich sonst irgendwo suchen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

Methods inherited from class javax.swing.text.JTextComponent

setCaretPosition


----------

